# Most useful online feature ever



## Mankini (Dec 30, 2015)

http://trumpfilter.com/

Now if only they could make a filter against crime/tragedy/celebrities/politicians/ and sports, we'll be set!


----------



## Coywolf (Dec 30, 2015)

Hahahaha, Where the hell did you find this? Leave it to Google to come up with awesome things.....


----------



## Mankini (Dec 30, 2015)

on facebook. lol You know, Alanis Morrissette would call that pretty ironic, Dontcha think?


----------



## Mankini (Dec 30, 2015)

So edgy. Dude i blast her music every chance i get. Gotten some funny looks in Watts and the Tenderloin...but whatevs.


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 30, 2015)

Funnnnnnnny.

We've had unimpressive presidents for quite some time.

I'm willing to take a chance on this guy.


----------



## Mankini (Dec 30, 2015)

this ones going out to tha tea party and mr. trump...live from beautiful downtown burbank....


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 30, 2015)

7xMichael said:


> Funnnnnnnny.
> 
> We've had unimpressive presidents for quite some time.
> 
> I'm willing to take a chance on this guy.


don't think it matters much, regardless who they put in office this country will continue to move in the same direction. It's just a matter of which candidate will get us there the fastest... Hillary will do cartwheels and stab you in the back to appease the rulers of this world.


----------

